
Iranian news agency says its website has GONE DOWN ‘due to US sanctions’ - mpoloton
https://www.rt.com/news/479137-iran-sanctions-fars-news/
======
mpoloton
It seems they have removed the DNS entry for www.farsnews.com therefore,
www.farsnews.ir is still accessible.

